# DP322 - L4.85 Software Experiences



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

I have been in contact with Jon from dish tech support. The problems cased by L4.84 should be corrected with L4.86. I am in the first group to have 4.86 downloaded. The download was done last night. I will monitor it but the first big change I saw was that new colors have been added to the guide.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Yep I have 2 722k's and a 322 my 722k's have been updated 3 times since L484 was released yet the 322 is still on L482. I wonder when my 322 will get the L484 or L486.

Thanks for the update though  .


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

I wish my receiver was still on L 4.82. L 4.84 and L 4.85 (correction from my L 4.86 misprint) are causing problems. Every morning when the receiver is turned on, the entire software has to reload (same as with a power outage) and takes about 6 minutes.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow... That blows... I guess I should consider myself lucky then...


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Well my 322 finally got L485, so far no issues at all. It also seems to have fixed the random freezing I had when trying to load channel 100.


----------



## shin_hibiki (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry for posting in a somewhat old thread, but I found it when searching for info on my recent receiver problems. The question is mainly directed at Sam--I've been having essentially the same problem as you since I was upgraded to L4.85 (about a month ago in my case). The crash/reset doesn't happen every day, but I never know when it might, so I have to turn it on in the morning and leave it on all day just in case. If I don't, timers that are set to run at various times during the day may not launch at all! Did you have any more luck with tech support? Is it worth calling them, since it seems to be a software problem? (I tried switching to a different receiver that I bought at Goodwill for $3, but then I found out that the smart card is keyed to the hardware...)


----------



## shin_hibiki (Jan 1, 2011)

After reading this board and another well-known one, I'm convinced that it's not just me--the latest software on the 322 receiver may fail to download the program guide automatically and sometimes even goes so far as to crash/reset/signal reacquire if you subsequently try to update it manually. I agreed to a receiver swap just to eliminate that as a potential problem, and sure enough, the new one does the same dang thing. Started happening when they pushed L4.85 onto me. Can't imagine how it would be anything other than junk software, unless the L4.85 update somehow managed to fry the switch in ways that check switch can't identify!! How can I get hold of somebody at Dish that actually KNOWS ABOUT THIS or has some level of authority??


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

I'll go ahead and get that sent in to our tech team to research and get it fixed. I do need to fill out a Technical Report which does require information from your acct. If you want to PM me your account # we can get that submitted. Anyone else who is having the problem let me know also


----------



## shin_hibiki (Jan 1, 2011)

TommyF, I just discovered that I can't PM other members until I have 5 board posts, and since I just joined to discuss this issue recently, this is only my third! I'll get back with you ASAP. (Sorry if I came off rough--I'm actually quite satisfied with my Dish service all around.)


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

No worries, I can't PM back yet (Workin hard!) but I submitted a technical report. They'll look at it and get it fixed asap. If anyone else is having the problem please let us know, the more reports the better!


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

shin_hibiki said:


> Sorry for posting in a somewhat old thread, but I found it when searching for info on my recent receiver problems. The question is mainly directed at Sam--I've been having essentially the same problem as you since I was upgraded to L4.85 (about a month ago in my case). The crash/reset doesn't happen every day, but I never know when it might, so I have to turn it on in the morning and leave it on all day just in case. If I don't, timers that are set to run at various times during the day may not launch at all! Did you have any more luck with tech support? Is it worth calling them, since it seems to be a software problem? (I tried switching to a different receiver that I bought at Goodwill for $3, but then I found out that the smart card is keyed to the hardware...)


The complete reloading is at random times when turning on the 722, sometimes in the morning, somethimes afternoon. I now leave the 722 on all day once the system is loaded. My inlaws live in PA and they are having the same type of problem with their 722 since the L4.85 software was loaded. My father -in-law is about to throw the 722 out the window. So far no new software downloaded. Tech support knows of the problem, perhaps more 722 users should call.


----------



## shin_hibiki (Jan 1, 2011)

Sam, did you actually mean that the 722 is having the same problem, or did you mean to write 322 instead? (I don't think the 722's current software version is L4.85 as you stated.) As an update to my situation, while my 322 typically fails on the update in the overnight hours, it most recently flopped at about 6:15 last night instead...


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

shin_hibiki said:


> Sam, did you actually mean that the 722 is having the same problem, or did you mean to write 322 instead? (I don't think the 722's current software version is L4.85 as you stated.) As an update to my situation, while my 322 typically fails on the update in the overnight hours, it most recently flopped at about 6:15 last night instead...


How stupid on my part. I have a 322 and for some reason I typed 722. This happens more often as I get older. :eek2:


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

It looks like the new L.486 software downloaded to my receiver on Thursday morning has corrected the problem 100%. I can now turn the 322 receiver off and when turned back on I don't have to wait the 5 minutes for all the software to reload. It now operates the way it should and the programs are on as soon as the receiver is turned on. It only took Dish 3 months to correct the problem.


----------



## shin_hibiki (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the confirmation, Sam. I noticed that it hadn't crashed in about a week, but I forgot to check the version number until today! :hurah:


----------

